# Breeder in DFW?



## AF9404 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi all, I'm hoping someone can help recommend some breeders around the DFW area. I am helping my parents find the puppy of their dreams.My dad has wanted a GSD for years and years.

They don’t want to breed or show and we are leaning towards the thought of a female pup. We are looking for a pup who will grow into a dog that is a companion for my dad as he works out on the property, that he can train and work with, that is wonderful with the 6 grandchildren, good with their small dog and three cats, is smart and is a good protector. 

Who should I be talking to in the area? 

I have seen the website for Vom Haus merkel and they look amazing but then i read some concerning things here on this site so now i'm not sure where to look. Yes, my parents can swing 3000 for a puppy if they have to, but I am hoping that maybe there are some amazing puppies from reputable breeders in the area that might not set them back quite so far. Ulitmately I want to help them find the perfect new family ember and I'm just not sure where to start...

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Do you know if they want working or show lines? There are some reputable breeders in that area.


----------



## AF9404 (Dec 3, 2014)

Forgive my ignorance, I'm not sure which is more likely to give us the end result we are hoping for- a healthy, smart, beautiful companion dog that has enough personality to want to train with my dad but not so much that we are held hostage by it's drives. Many years back before I knew anything about breeders vs BYB we had a bad experience with an Akita from a BYB that was wonderful as a puppy and young dog but as it got older we had a lot of trouble with aggression and other issues. 

I'm only beginning to learn the terminology, maybe you can share with me the difference between working lines and show lines? I googled it but the articles I found seemed to refer more to bone structure within the breed and the shape of their backs than anything else.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

(Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )

You might start here.  (hope you don't mind my linking that, Chris).


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I believe MelloDee is in that area. 

=:= Germelhaus German Shepherd Dogs =:= Breeding Top Working Schutzhund GSDs


----------



## AF9404 (Dec 3, 2014)

I believe, based on that article, that we are looking for German Showline pups...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

https://www.vtds-gsds.com/puppies.html

Up in the Texoma area. I have met some of their dogs and have been impressed.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

If you want to drive 3 hours north check out Tidmores Rising Star in McAlester, OK.

Cynthia breeds west german showlines. I know she has a litter due in about a month and she is now taking deposits. I don't know if she has them all reserved yet. 

If you check out Jambo's post I think in this same section he has written a review of Tidmores. Jambo lives in Allen, Tx. 

My female Mayhem, is my Tidmore girl. She and I do agility and she is the dog in my avatar. 

Cynthia ia personal friend and I stand by her program and she stands by her dogs. 

Jambo's review.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/508457-tidmores-rising-star-review.html

Tidmores website: 
http://gsdnet.org/ 

You can also connect on facebook from her website. She keeps facebook a bit more current. 

I see someone has recommended Vom Tal Der Schatten in Whitesboro as well. Also a great choice. Her most recent litter was sired by a Tidmore dog and they do breedings back and forth, very similar bloodlines. Check them both out. 

Good luck!


----------



## Arc (Aug 3, 2013)

Morning Star German Shepherds

I was originally going to buy a pup from them at a later date when I had a better place to raise him, not sure what the price range is but its expensive. I believe they charge you a ton as well to keep the pup intact but it depends on what state you are in if they can legally enforce that or not, doesn't matter if you breed or not.

There are awesome dogs available from shelters too, there is a young king shepherd mix in San Antonio and many others around the Houston/Austin/DFW area, it all depends on far you want to drive, but they are available at almost any age.


----------



## Dennis. (Sep 27, 2014)

I second https://www.vtds-gsds.com/

My 12 week old is from her latest litter and I couldnt be happier with her or with Jennifer. 
My pups sire is from Tidemore as well (the litter mentioned above). 

They are West German Show Lines so they have that classic look and a good temperament. Jennifer has great facebook page where all the litter parents are talking and she stays very engaged even after homing her pups. You can see pups going back 8 years on there.

I'm not planning on doing anything crazy and want a good companion dog, especially when I go to national parks. Olive is very smart, a great pup, and best has a great off switch where she can sit and be calm (after a exercise of course!) I met her other dogs and for what you're looking for I think VTDS would fit. I got a female for the same reason and I call her my Shadow, she's on my hip like glue even off leash.

The ONLY downside is as great as the pedigree's are Jennifer and Cynthia do more American dogsport stuff so my pups sire/dame dont have schutzhund titles, which if I ever wanted to try and be competitive would knock her down a grade. But then again, if thats what I wanted I probably shouldnt have chosen a show line.

VTDS facebook: https://www.facebook.com/groups/127293240705246/


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Dennis, I do not tbink the lack of Sch titles on the dam and sire would knwck you down at all if you chose to be competetive in Sch. You won't know til you try. 

Being that you were not interested in competing, the breeder would not have chosen or helped you chose the pup with the drive suitable for that sport.


----------



## Sprout (Apr 23, 2013)

My Merkel GSD, Misha, just turned 2.
Amazing dogs! Visit them and meet the dogs and Dyan.
I would not hesitate to recommend Merkel Haus at all!


----------

